# Bac



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

Selling my BAC tomorrow at 9. I had a feeling this was going to happen, cash in tomorrow.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Schmuck.
I timed the rise wrong again. Damn you JPM why didn't you wait till earnings.
Please also merge this to the already existing BAC thread in individual stocks.


----------

